# NAS fishing...STUD BULL



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

headed out to fish the beach by the coast guard station..first cast on the seawall produced a nice black drum...second cast got us a nice sheepshead and then we caught a 10inch ladyfish..we throw him out with my king rod on a steel leader on the bottom and within half an hour the rod started screaming...an hour and a half later we got a rope around his tail and got him up for some pics...7ft from tip to tail and faaaaat!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

























more pics soon:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! Great catch on a king rod!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats on the Bull! Sounds like a fun fight and a day of pure reel enjoyment for sure! Seems like there has been a good amount of Sharks at any given time with some size to them. Great pics too!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

And to think Cornflake and I were just across the bay looking at you when you called him. Seemed like we chose the wrong place to fish that day. Congrats Vince.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mr. Vince Dosev, Congrats


----------

